# The Hypercafe



## Caroline (Feb 17, 2010)

Thought everyone who has given up booze for Lent might like tea and coffee instead, so please feel come in for a tea or coffee and a chat, all will be made welcome.


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent i never have drank booze so not needed t give up, but by any means ill have a nice cup of strong coffee.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, have given up booze for Lent (lunchtimes!). Could I have a cup of English Breakfast tea, bit of milk but no sugar or sweetners. Thankyou!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 17, 2010)

is this the new pub?  but not a pub...


----------



## twinnie (Feb 17, 2010)

my type of place large coffee please


----------



## Caroline (Feb 17, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> is this the new pub?  but not a pub...



It is an alternative meeting place for anyone who wants to chat if they don't want alcohol. I also serve milk, water and many sugar free drinks. Sugar, splenda and candarel are on hand for anyone who wants them.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 17, 2010)

Great idea. Can I have a large double shot skinny latte please? I need the caffeine because I stayed up last night watching the figure skating. Why do they keep falling over? And what's with gloves? And why is the free skating full of rules on what you can and can't do?


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I have a large diet coke with ice please? I have my Diastix with me - any errors and I will send for the DiDkA squad. Many thanks - I will settle down for ten minutes with the Times.


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning,
Think ill have a glass of milk along with my toast this morning for a change.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 18, 2010)

That brings back memories, milk and toast for breakfast. My nan used to do warm milk with a teaspoon of honey in it and if I had a cold sometimes a teaspoon of whatever spirit she had handy to help burn out the cold!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 18, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Morning,
> Think ill have a glass of milk along with my toast this morning for a change.


 
I love drinking milk, I always tried to get any spare bottles when I was at school.

I find it most refreshing when drunk nice and cold in the summer.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon, could I have a cup of tea and two slices of wholemeal toast with Patum Peperium gentleman's relish please?


----------



## Corrine (Feb 18, 2010)

All this talk of Milk.....can I have a large glass of ice cold semi skimmed please?


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

Corrine said:


> All this talk of Milk.....can I have a large glass of ice cold semi skimmed please?



Coming right up  Corrine


----------



## Caroline (Feb 18, 2010)

I want to make ice cream with my milk, chocolate icecream with a couple of flakes crumbled up in it and lots of chocolate sauce...


----------



## Corrine (Feb 18, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Coming right up  Corrine



Cheers Steff - that was lovely!!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 18, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I love drinking milk, I always tried to get any spare bottles when I was at school.
> 
> I find it most refreshing when drunk nice and cold in the summer.



Me too. I grew up in the days when kids got free milk at school every day and I love it still. I'm getting used to the taste of the 1% semi-skimmed too, I tried skimmed but it's just coloured water, and the colour is green. 

Today however, I'd like a full fat hot chocolate with hazelnut syrup, whipped cream, marshmalllows and sprinkles please.


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Me too. I grew up in the days when kids got free milk at school every day and I love it still. I'm getting used to the taste of the 1% semi-skimmed too, I tried skimmed but it's just coloured water, and the colour is green.
> 
> Today however, I'd like a full fat hot chocolate with hazelnut syrup, whipped cream, marshmalllows and sprinkles please.



*drools* served with a smile for our Ali xxx


----------



## Caroline (Feb 19, 2010)

I grew up when kids had free milk in primary school too. These days it is only free for nursery children under 5. I never liked school milk much as it was always too fatty.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Morning could I please have a slice of toast and my daily allowance of o.j please.


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I grew up when kids had free milk in primary school too. These days it is only free for nursery children under 5. I never liked school milk much as it was always too fatty.



Yup spot on, it costs ?9.50 a term at sons school .and it rises withour fail each and evert term.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Yup spot on, it costs ?9.50 a term at sons school .and it rises withour fail each and evert term.



Had to pay for milk when big boy was at school. At the school litle feller goes to they provide fruit mid morning and water. The ony thing that is different is if you need to have something else for medical reasons


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Had to pay for milk when big boy was at school. At the school litle feller goes to they provide fruit mid morning and water. The ony thing that is different is if you need to have something else for medical reasons



Yes son dont have milk anymore he has water and a piece of fruit at 10 every morn.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 19, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Yes son dont have milk anymore he has water and a piece of fruit at 10 every morn.



I think they are trying to go for the healthiest option possible. Everyone can have fruit and water, but there are loads of people with an intolerance to anything dairy. These days schools try very hard to include as many people as they can in things, which isn't always easy.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2010)

I popped in for a chat because I am bored, but I think I'll pop back again later for more coffee and a chat then.


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2010)

Ill have a very large latte please just got caught in the rain and im freezing


----------



## am64 (Feb 22, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Ill have a very large latte please just got caught in the rain and im freezing



snow again here !! nice place this cafe can i have hot chococlate with marshmellow and sprinkles xx


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 22, 2010)

Can I have a coffee with hazelnut syrup in it please?

I hope it's virtual....


----------



## am64 (Feb 22, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Can I have a coffee with hazelnut syrup in it please?
> 
> I hope it's virtual....



hey tez good luck at gp today xxx


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2010)

The coffee in here is good today, nice and sweet and hot and milky...


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 22, 2010)

Can I use Starbucks measures? If yes, I'd like a Double Shot Venti Cappucino, with whipped cream and cinnamon. And... A Very Berry Scone and damn the sugar.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 23, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Can I use Starbucks measures? If yes, I'd like a Double Shot Venti Cappucino, with whipped cream and cinnamon. And... A Very Berry Scone and damn the sugar.



Use whichever measures you feel happiest using. Our very Berry Scones are magic ones too, the sugar is the good kind!


----------



## twinnie (Feb 23, 2010)

coffee please and one of those scones sounds nice


----------



## Caroline (Feb 23, 2010)

I fancy a big bowl of home made vegetable soup and warm freshly baked home made bread with lots of butter on it.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 23, 2010)

A morning roll, with hot crispy bacon, a grilled tomato, butter and brown sauce, and a large tea please.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 24, 2010)

A big bowl of readybreak with sultanas and raisins in it and some fruit salad on the side with a huge nug of horlicks please. I want comfort food today and lots of it...


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 24, 2010)

Please, pretty please can I have a crispy roll and square sausage and bacon, with full fat butter ( a la Nan's at the bottom of Butterbiggins Road Glasgow), and a cup of hot chocolate made with full fat milk three sugars and marshmallows. For seconds I want a Mars Bar out of the fridge 
Have the ambulance, crash cart and Doctor on stand by!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

Not popped in for abit but ill have a nice glass of cold milk please .


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 24, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Not popped in for abit but ill have a nice glass of cold milk please .



Ice cold milk Ah! Heaven.
Nice choice Steff.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Ice cold milk Ah! Heaven.
> Nice choice Steff.



2 straws Jimbo?


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 24, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> 2 straws Jimbo?



Oh tease, naughty naughty!


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Oh tease, naughty naughty!



I do try


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 24, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I do try



ROFL,ROFL,


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> ROFL,ROFL,



Calm down Jimbo your spilling the milk everywhere


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2010)

I want to revisit my childhood and have a whacking great banana split please, with vanilla ice cream from the Ness Cafe and that cold milk sounds good.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I want to revisit my childhood and have a whacking great banana split please, with vanilla ice cream from the Ness Cafe and that cold milk sounds good.



mmm Alison sounds delicious not had one of those since i was about 15.


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 24, 2010)

Talk of revisiting childhood makes me think of the Wimpy Cafe in Johnstone where my brothers and I used to go for a double burger and a knickerbocker glory, OMG! I'm salivating just thinking of it, sad or what?
(Sorry to go off subject)


----------



## twinnie (Feb 24, 2010)

can i have a large latte and a fruit scone with jam


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

Ill have a nice mug of orange juice please and a slice of your finest toast.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 25, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Talk of revisiting childhood makes me think of the Wimpy Cafe in Johnstone where my brothers and I used to go for a double burger and a knickerbocker glory, OMG! I'm salivating just thinking of it, sad or what?
> (Sorry to go off subject)



Used to like their flapjacks with maple syrup. Used to go to one very regulalry and for a bet they put neat maple syrup on the flapjacks, they didn't think I'd be able to eat them. I ate every bit and asked for more. I wasn't even sick either, and because they lost their bet I got a free meal!

These days I find the maple syrup or even golden syrup and treacle just too too sweet.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 25, 2010)

Just got back from a volunteering stint, went out wrapped up like Nanook of the North and got back looking like a drowned rat. Yeuch! I need to defrost, so can I please have the biggest hot chocolate on the planet, with the works, whipped cream, marshmallows, chocolate sprinkles, cinnamon, everything.


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Just got back from a volunteering stint, went out wrapped up like Nanook of the North and got back looking like a drowned rat. Yeuch! I need to defrost, so can I please have the biggest hot chocolate on the planet, with the works, whipped cream, marshmallows, chocolate sprinkles, cinnamon, everything.



Coming right up miss nanook  x


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 25, 2010)

Can I have a cup of tea, three sugar and milk please, oh and two pancakes smoothered in Robertsons strawberry jam. I need an emotional lift


----------



## Caroline (Feb 26, 2010)

Hot chocolate with marshmallows and death by chocolate for me please I am inn need of a lift too...

Oh well at least the sun is shining in my part of the world, it's Friday and for me pay day too.


----------



## Steff (Feb 26, 2010)

Il have a big choccy muffin and a glass of milk please


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 26, 2010)

I fancy a coffee and chocolate cake please.

 I hope the cake is virtual...


----------



## Caroline (Feb 26, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I fancy a coffee and chocolate cake please.
> 
> I hope the cake is virtual...



I have real cake, but it's clever cake. If you eat it from another persons plate you don't get all that sugra and you don't put on weight, but you still have a nice cake!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 26, 2010)

I need comfort food today, so I'd like a huge double shot latte and a hunk of toasted apple bread, dripping with butter please.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 26, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I need comfort food today, so I'd like a huge double shot latte and a hunk of toasted apple bread, dripping with butter please.



ooh that sounds good, can I have the same please?


----------



## Corrine (Feb 26, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I have real cake, but it's clever cake. If you eat it from another persons plate you don't get all that sugra and you don't put on weight, but you still have a nice cake!



That me chuckle - my thinking is that if you someone else gave it to you and you eat it standing up it doesn't count....in which case can someone please give me a double choc chip muffin and a latte.....and no thank you, I won't take a seat!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 26, 2010)

Can it be 8:30 and I'm at home with my throw and a really bad DVD please? If not, can I have toast?


----------



## Caroline (Feb 26, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Can it be 8:30 and I'm at home with my throw and a really bad DVD please? If not, can I have toast?



You can have the throw, the DVD and the toast all at once if you want. Now I have my multi region portable DVD player I can even watch my favorite martial arts DVDs in bed if I want to!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, this is one obliging cafe!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 26, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Wow, this is one obliging cafe!



We aim to please and it is the weekend. If I had a magic wand we'd all still be friends but without the dreaded D!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 26, 2010)

I hear that!


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 26, 2010)

Its been a bad day at work and personally. Can I have a Mothers Pride plain bread outsider, golden toasted and smoothered in butter, I also want just the plain outsider untoasted (must be 1 1/2" thick) also smoothered in butter. To drink, I want a bottle of lucozade (I love that stuff!).
Ah...., comfort food, ain't it grand!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 26, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Its been a bad day at work and personally. Can I have a Mothers Pride plain bread outsider, golden toasted and smoothered in butter, I also want just the plain outsider untoasted (must be 1 1/2" thick) also smoothered in butter. To drink, I want a bottle of lucozade (I love that stuff!).
> Ah...., comfort food, ain't it grand!



Ah yes, the classic 'sair haun'. That's caused a few battles in our house in the past.


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2010)

Can I have a hot cross bun and a glass of ice cool milk please.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2010)

'morning all

Need a pick-me-up, asI did not sleep well, weird dreams

A large hot chocolate, all the trimmings and a toasted tea cake please, thanks


----------



## Annimay (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all,  could I have an extra large cappucino with choccie sprinkles, and an almond and raspberry slice like the ones they do in Costa?  And could someone go round my house with the vac while I'm drinking it please?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 27, 2010)

Today I want a big bowl of tattie and leek soup, with a fresh morning roll and butter and a large tea please.


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 27, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Ah yes, the classic 'sair haun'. That's caused a few battles in our house in the past.



No battles in mine, I learned how to remove them from the loaf but leave it looking undisturbed. No one was any the wiser, caused some great bickering between my Mum and brothers though! 
'sair haun' Ye cannae wack it!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 1, 2010)

A nice cup of hot chcolate and hot buttered bread for starters please as I am feeling rtaher cold and a hot water bottle for under my blanket please.


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice cup of hot milk for me and a slice of soreen.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 1, 2010)

I fancy jamy rolly polly or spotty dick with lashings of icecream and custard....


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I fancy jamy rolly polly or spotty dick with lashings of icecream and custard....



Wow blast from past with jam roly poly mmmmm.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 1, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Wow blast from past with jam roly poly mmmmm.



we used to have jam rolly polly and spotted dick on the menu at work. the new caterers decided neither was PC and wont serve them. Shame realy as either went down well after fish chips and mushy peas on a Friday...


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2010)

Caroline said:


> we used to have jam rolly polly and spotted dick on the menu at work. the new caterers decided neither was PC and wont serve them. Shame realy as either went down well after fish chips and mushy peas on a Friday...



Yup its out with all the old traditions these days Caroline and in with the new jazzier menu, such a shame.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2010)

After a long weekend away, before I go to the shops to buy some groceries, can I plase have a large hot chocolate, no cream, just sprinkles.

Anything interesting been happening whle I was away?

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Steff (Mar 2, 2010)

Large glass of milk and a slice of toast for moi

ty


----------



## Caroline (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome home Hazel, you can have whatever you fancy. Everything that has happened and is worth knowing about is on the boards.

While I am here can I have a frothy coffee and toasted tea cakes with jam on them please.


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll have a large slice of my wifes' home made sponge cake and a large glass of ice cold semi skimmed milk. 
Oh thats right, I was naughty and I did  mmmmmmmmmm. 
Well we all deserve a treat occasionally.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 5, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> I'll have a large slice of my wifes' home made sponge cake and a large glass of ice cold semi skimmed milk.
> Oh thats right, I was naughty and I did  mmmmmmmmmm.
> Well we all deserve a treat occasionally.



The home made sponge sounds delicious, can I have some too? Think I'm going to make some cakes, chocolate sponge for the children (one each) and fruit cake for hubby. I fancy cheese cake, so will see what else I have in!


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 10, 2010)

Caroline said:


> The home made sponge sounds delicious, can I have some too? Think I'm going to make some cakes, chocolate sponge for the children (one each) and fruit cake for hubby. I fancy cheese cake, so will see what else I have in!



Yes you can, but, only if I can have a bit of the cheese cake. Is it strawberry or lemon flavour?  (My two favourites!)


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2010)

Ill have a crossiant and glass of milk please


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 10, 2010)

Mmmmm croissants


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm celebrating, if that's the right word, my new diagnosis and I would like a toasted bagel with cream cheese, smoked salmon, black pepper and a wee squeeze of lemon. And... a humungous double shot cappucino with whipped cream and a sprinkle of cinnamon.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 26, 2010)

Nooooo! The pub is gone!


----------



## bev (Mar 26, 2010)

As I have a migraine - I will have a caffeine free coffee free milk free full fat coffee please...is it free?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 26, 2010)

bev said:


> As I have a migraine - I will have a caffeine free coffee free milk free full fat coffee please...is it free?



Just for you Bev, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 26, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I'm celebrating, if that's the right word, my new diagnosis and I would like a toasted bagel with cream cheese, smoked salmon, black pepper and a wee squeeze of lemon. And... a humungous double shot cappucino with whipped cream and a sprinkle of cinnamon.



Sounds delicious, can I join in?


----------



## Caroline (Mar 26, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Nooooo! The pub is gone!



I see we have a new one. I'm sure it will be just as good as the old one!


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2010)

*thinks ill make this my new home now*.


cafe assistant please may i have a choccie eclair and a glass of sparkling water xx


----------



## runner (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi all, The most scrumptious, chocotastic, creamiest cakes all round on me - I have apparently made over 1000 posts now!  Also your fave chocolate/coffee drink.


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice and peaceful in here these days just how i like it.

Now ill have a nice cup of coffee black please and a peice of lemon cheesecake


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 27, 2010)

Was at a work night out last night and we ate at the Chinese all you can eat buffet. I was so proud of myself for only having one meal  instead of the usual two or three plates full that I used to do. Plus they did an absolutely beautiful strawberry cheese cake, fotunately it was in very small portions (about one and a half of my thumbs) and I was able to restrain myself to just one piece.
Mind, its just as well we got out of there quickly 'cos it was calling my name, very loudly! 
So, I'll have the bit(s) that I never succumbed to last night and a glass of ice cold milk please!


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2010)

Well done Jimbo, you can sit and watch me munching then hehe


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 27, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Well done Jimbo, you can sit and watch me munching then hehe



Sorry for the delay in answering Steff but I am having terrible computer problems these days. It's my own fault for running an old dinosaur, I really should buy a new one, I'm just too tight fisted  
Enjoy your munchies!


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Sorry for the delay in answering Steff but I am having terrible computer problems these days. It's my own fault for running an old dinosaur, I really should buy a new one, I'm just too tight fisted
> Enjoy your munchies!



lol no worries , even old dinosaurs are good sometimes x


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2010)

Night night, shall be back tomoro for a early morning cuppa and slice of toast x


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

Good morning ill have the cuppa now , x sun is out whoppppee


----------



## runner (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Steff, sun is playing hide and seek here today, but going to so some work in the garden anyway - more tree stumps to remove. Large coffee with a dash of Tia Maria please.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

runner said:


> Hi Steff, sun is playing hide and seek here today, but going to so some work in the garden anyway - more tree stumps to remove. Large coffee with a dash of Tia Maria please.



Nice choice there runner, i did all my gardening last week while the sun was out , and did abit of weeding and re-planted some flowers.I have a cat that seems to like my garden alot and i think it is peeing in there grr drives me nuts , our cctv aint working at the minute though so cant be sure its the cat ,it may be a neighbour


----------



## runner (Mar 28, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Nice choice there runner, i did all my gardening last week while the sun was out , and did abit of weeding and re-planted some flowers.I have a cat that seems to like my garden alot and i think it is peeing in there grr drives me nuts , our cctv aint working at the minute though so cant be sure its the cat ,it may be a neighbour



LOl.  Yes, our dog (female lab) has decimated the lawn, but she's worth it!


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

runner said:


> LOl.  Yes, our dog (female lab) has decimated the lawn, but she's worth it!



LOL i cant totally blame the cat ( i dont mean the weeing thing) but sometimes my son will bring a freind in to play and they end up in the garden playing it dont help my flowers when there kicking a football over them lol.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

Right i think an early afternoon tipple of hot orange is on the cards throat abit sore, and to accompany that I will a hot cross bun.X


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 28, 2010)

I might just go out to the supermarket and get some hot crossed buns myself.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

brightontez said:


> I might just go out to the supermarket and get some hot crossed buns myself.



Aha well if there doing BOGOF il hav a packet tez hun xx


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 28, 2010)

The Co-op has them on BOGOF. Good ones too, plenty of fruit in them, unlike Tescos ones. My little bother bought some and I nicked one.


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2010)

Nighty night once again I shall be up early doors for my morning drink and toast x


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Good morning all hope alls well, Ill have a slice of granary bread toasted with a glass of milk i feel x


----------



## runner (Mar 29, 2010)

Morning all,

I'll have coffee and hot cross bun!  I like the Sainsbury's ones which are also on BOGOF, because they have a realy nice spicy flavour.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 29, 2010)

Hot chocolate and chocolate digestive biscuits for me please


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 29, 2010)

runner said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I'll have coffee and hot cross bun!  I like the Sainsbury's ones which are also on BOGOF, because they have a realy nice spicy flavour.



I'll have a mooch around. Something to do today.


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Half price at morrisons 40p for 6, lol


----------



## runner (Mar 29, 2010)

Waht are they like Steff - perhaps we should do a panel taste test!


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

runner said:


> Waht are they like Steff - perhaps we should do a panel taste test!



I aint a clue only just put them in the bread bin, he will have one warm later so ill tell you then lol


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 29, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Good morning all hope alls well, Ill have a slice of granary bread toasted with a glass of milk i feel x



What are you having on the toast Steff? We've just been given a pot of my cousin's heather honey and it's calling to me.


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 29, 2010)

Afternoon peeps 

I want to like hot cross buns, they smell so darn good. But i cant eat raisins, they make me pukey. If only someone would make them with no stupid raisins I would be stuffing my face with them. Hot melting butter oozing into the dough... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

well his verdict is mmm on the hot cross buns lol


Alison i just have a light spread of marmite on hun , i dnt like honey x


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 29, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> wel hsi verdict is mmm on the hot cross buns lol
> 
> 
> Alison i just have a light spread of marmite on hun , i dnt like honey x



All I can say is *BLECH!*

I'm the exact opposite and can't thole Marmite. I won't be having the honey either though. Shame that. However, in the virtual world I can pretend I'm having a thick slice of wholegrain toast dripping in butter and honey, and a large cuppa.


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> All I can say is *BLECH!*
> 
> I'm the exact opposite and can't thole Marmite. I won't be having the honey either though. Shame that. However, in the virtual world I can pretend I'm having a thick slice of wholegrain toast dripping in butter and honey, and a large cuppa.



 ooohhhh alison you do make me chuckle hun x


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

Mmmm....got myself a cup of Swiss Miss diet hot chocolate. Yummy.  How is everyone?


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Mmmm....got myself a cup of Swiss Miss diet hot chocolate. Yummy.  How is everyone?



Hey Becki missed chatting today usually only me and you in for abit during the day lol, all good here you?


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

Not bad thanks love. Just posted a new DiDkA thread, and got some quality time with the DVDs Andrew hates! Love having a day off in the week. Today was my last 'use it or lose it' day, so with Good Friday, I only have a 3 day working week this week. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Not bad thanks love. Just posted a new DiDkA thread, and got some quality time with the DVDs Andrew hates! Love having a day off in the week. Today was my last 'use it or lose it' day, so with Good Friday, I only have a 3 day working week this week. Amazing stuff!



ha was just having a look at it there, i will certainly partake in the taking a piccie with didka in and get that sorted asap.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

You're my inspiration for that one!


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You're my inspiration for that one!



Ill be there to help us carry the oscar hun


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

Well when we get so big that we can have the DiDkA awards we'll sort that out!


----------



## am64 (Mar 29, 2010)

good afternoon ladies steffy nice to see you smiling again xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm having a right old giggle. The first two years of university, I burned a 'year mix' cd, with songs that reminded me of things that happened throughout the year. I just found my Fresher's Year mix, and I'm going on a trip down memory lane


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> good afternoon ladies steffy nice to see you smiling again xx



am's i am renaming you my angel your to good to me x


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Right im off swimming used to go on fridays but mondays now , so cstch everyone laters x


Keep the kettle going i will want a nice cup of hot mint options when i get back lol x


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 29, 2010)

oooh, have fun!


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2010)

Nighty nights all  , ill hope to have a nice bacon and scrambled egg brekkie waiting for me tomorrow lol. xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

Good morning all mm ill have the delicious breakfast now, silly rain is back with a vengence but no sign of the white stuff just yet x


----------



## margie (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes Steff, horrid overcast weather here. Your Breakfast sounds lovely.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

Easter is almost here. Does everyone want the Hyper Cafe kept open after Good Friday, or shall I close it? You decide and let me know on this thread.


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Easter is almost here. Does everyone want the Hyper Cafe kept open after Good Friday, or shall I close it? You decide and let me know on this thread.



Yes keep it open  its the only thread I use now as i dont go on the new pub thread hun, if it closed i would have no where at all to use as a generel chit chat room.Thats just me though obviously dont keep it open if only i want it left open lol


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Yes keep it open  its the only thread I use now as i dont go on the new pub thread hun, if it closed i would have no where at all to use as a generel chit chat room.Thats just me though obviously dont keep it open if only i want it left open lol



I'll see what others say. I know lots of people like the chit chat, small talk and genreal gossip.


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I'll see what others say. I know lots of people like the chit chat, small talk and genreal gossip.



Thank you hun you dont want to have a sobbing geordie at your door now do you .


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Thank you hun you dont want to have a sobbing geordie at your door now do you .



A sobbing Geordie is welcome and will get a huge hug, you can even play with the toys if it helps!


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

Caroline said:


> A sobbing Geordie is welcome and will get a huge hug, you can even play with the toys if it helps!



Careful Caroline now your really tempting me.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 30, 2010)

Morning/afternoon all  Loving your avatar work, Steff!


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Morning/afternoon all  Loving your avatar work, Steff!



Gawd dont hun what a mare i had with it , kept getting the dog coming over and sniffing at the paper lol think she wanted to hold it


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 30, 2010)

You should try and get a picture with that!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Careful Caroline now your really tempting me.



Can I send my three fellers up to your house and you come and stay at mine for a while? I need some good female company and I think we'd get on very well!


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Can I send my three fellers up to your house and you come and stay at mine for a while? I need some good female company and I think we'd get on very well!



oh thats sounds a great swap, can we wait till my dad goes on the 15th though lol.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 30, 2010)

Aw man, I'm finding this waiting really frustrating. Apparently a decision has been made on my Master's Degree application, and it is 'currently being processed by the graduate office. An official decision will be with you within the next two weeks'.......this is HARD!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Aw man, I'm finding this waiting really frustrating. Apparently a decision has been made on my Master's Degree application, and it is 'currently being processed by the graduate office. An official decision will be with you within the next two weeks'.......this is HARD!



Hope you get the decision you want. I'll keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> oh thats sounds a great swap, can we wait till my dad goes on the 15th though lol.



That will give me a chance to get rid of male mess, sounds great.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2010)

Becky - it will be OK, you'll nail it!


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Aw man, I'm finding this waiting really frustrating. Apparently a decision has been made on my Master's Degree application, and it is 'currently being processed by the graduate office. An official decision will be with you within the next two weeks'.......this is HARD!



Fingers crossed for you hun x x that will be something to celebrate at the london meet huh xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 30, 2010)

Absolutely! Thanks for the good wishes guys. I just need to wait and see now. Who knows, there could be an envelope waiting for me at home....


----------



## Caroline (Mar 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Absolutely! Thanks for the good wishes guys. I just need to wait and see now. Who knows, there could be an envelope waiting for me at home....



Hope you get good news, I'm crossing everything I can for you.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 30, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Aw man, I'm finding this waiting really frustrating. Apparently a decision has been made on my Master's Degree application, and it is 'currently being processed by the graduate office. An official decision will be with you within the next two weeks'.......this is HARD!



The mills of Admin grind exceeding slow hmm? I hope they find the stamps soon. Good luck and put the bubbly on ice now.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

I think this morming i will have a muffin and a cup of tea x


----------



## Caroline (Mar 31, 2010)

I was naughty, I had peaches and cream fro breakfast and I just had a finger of fudge. It was yummy


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I was naughty, I had peaches and cream fro breakfast and I just had a finger of fudge. It was yummy



OooOh Caroline you devil lol


----------



## Caroline (Mar 31, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> OooOh Caroline you devil lol



I enjoyed my treat thoe, and until I posted here, no one else new about it!


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I enjoyed my treat thoe, and until I posted here, no one else new about it!



Aww so i was the first you shared with hehe x


----------



## Caroline (Mar 31, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Aww so i was the first you shared with hehe x



Yes, you were first!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 31, 2010)

mmm hazelnut latte with lots of foam please =)


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 16, 2010)

What closed? I thought you were open all hours! I don't want to go to Starbucks!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 16, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> What closed? I thought you were open all hours! I don't want to go to Starbucks!



24/7 they're open, but they can't serve you if you don't tell them what you want as I don't think the crystal ball works properly. I was thinking of a big Ovaltine last night, I got Horlicks.


----------

